# howdy



## gsh (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi - new member here. Bog standard Gaggia Classic and (deceased this afternoon) Dualit grinder user. On the lookout for a new grinder.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Maybe best thing to happen with the grinder...don't skimp on a new one.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

What's your budget?


----------

